# How to train to get into my car??



## atrotter (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I have a 4 month old GR - has anyone ever had trouble with getting them into the car? I know he is just a baby and learning but didn't know if anyone had training tips? We have been getting in the backseat and showing him it's okay. 

Also are puppies usually scared of loud noises? Harper tends to get scared of loud noises. I am hoping that he will grow out of this ... 

Would love to hear your comments and suggestions! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If I put a treat on the seat, Molly will jump in. I prefer to lift her in though. I have no idea how to get Molly out of the car without carrying her, because she will not jump out.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Rose was scared of loud noises, bags etc. We introduced her to the noises from the distance at first and slowly got closer and closer with treats. Until she learned what the noise was. Also played different sounds on the computer and managed the loudness of the sounds with the volume. 

As far as the car, first you need to make sure that your 4 month old can see from the window. If they can't see out they will get car-sick and will not enjoy the rides. The car becomes a bad experience and he will shy away from the car. I am not sure I would make him jump in the car quite yet.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I am not sure I would make him jump in the car quite yet.


I agree, four months is too young to jump into cars. I still carry Molly in and out every single time and she's 7 months.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

At 4 months I'd just lift him into the car. When you do teach him make sure he gets a running start rather than having him put his front paws on the car and bringing his back end up.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I will say to mine even as puppies- "Hup, Hup" and then lift than in to begin with then. "Out" when it is time to get out and carry them out when little. As they bet bigger I will put their feet up onto the door jam of the car and then boost their butts. To get out I slowly help them so they leave to go in and out slowly. Lucky never jumped into a car he always slowly climbed in and out. Cozy and Lucy climb in and then slowly let themselves down from the car. Roxy (4 pounds) will hop in and out. Buddy I got when he was almost 3. The jumps in to the car but will slowly get out.

I would recommend a harness to keep puppy safe in the car.

If mine appear to be bothered by a noise I ignore it. Cozy may comfort them but I don't. Buddy was very sound sensitive when I got him but he gets better everyday. He hide and shuck from the washer and dryer- Now he will sleep in the laundry room with both going- Not problem. If the sound does not bother the Yorkies or cats- Buddy takes his cues from them. He is okay if they are okay. Cozy is a good furbutt leader to him. She even protects him from the vacuum


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mika, how do you teach your dogs to get out slowly? Molly is getting big at 7 months and she will not get out on her own.. I think she is afraid of the height. I have to reach in and carry her and her nails would get stuck on my shirt and it's just not a good experience.. I DREAD trying to get her out of the car!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I just throw the ball in. No problem


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Mika, how do you teach your dogs to get out slowly? Molly is getting big at 7 months and she will not get out on her own.. I think she is afraid of the height. I have to reach in and carry her and her nails would get stuck on my shirt and it's just not a good experience.. I DREAD trying to get her out of the car!


It could be because you always pick her up to put her in. Let her learn to jump in. Throw a treat or toy.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> It could be because you always pick her up to put her in. Let her learn to jump in. Throw a treat or toy.


She can jump in when there's a treat, but she won't jump out! Do dogs usually jump out of the car from the foot well or the seat? Maybe if I try to get her onto the foot well she can get out more easily.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> She can jump in when there's a treat, but she won't jump out! Do dogs usually jump out of the car from the foot well or the seat? Maybe if I try to get her onto the foot well she can get out more easily.


Leave the door open and walk away LOL! Wyatt jumps from the seat of my truck. But he is a high jumper.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Vhuynh2 said:


> She can jump in when there's a treat, but she won't jump out! Do dogs usually jump out of the car from the foot well or the seat? Maybe if I try to get her onto the foot well she can get out more easily.


I taught most of mine as puppies to get off the seat to the floor. Then go to the door open and will half pickup/lower them out of the car- It was a controlled decent to the ground so it was not scary to them.

There is always tough love- Have long leash in her get out of car and call her. She will fuss but eventually her want to see you will overcome her fear and she will get out. Long leash is so she can't run off.

Buddy was the hardest to teach to get out slowly- He still forgets now so I have to hold onto his seltbelt car harness as he gets out sometime to slow him down.

You could try a harness and gently pull her out of the car from the floor. Big party once she is out then repeat.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I can pick up 90 pound Buddy but won't unless I have to i.e. get him onto the exam table at the vets because a moving exam table scares him. Lifting him up is anything but graceful though. I can't imagine lifting mine in and out- Not even the Yorkies. If they can do it safety I let them. Mine load up as a pack but get out single file. I did lift 5.5 pound Zoey in and out once I found out she was sick- She needed to conserve her energy.


----------



## Deborah55 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Zoey's Mom*

Hi Everyone
I'm new first time my Zoey was just 1 year in july. She's about 100 lbs
And won't get in the car without help. She also was such and easy Dog
To house train. But she starting to chew the molding in my home.

I have tried Bitter Apple spray,But I thinks she like the taste. We haven't
Used the Dog crate in a while. And I though it was put away for ever..

Any suggestions
Thanks
Zoey's Mom


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Deborah55 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new first time my Zoey was just 1 year in july. She's about 100 lbs
> And won't get in the car without help. She also was such and easy Dog
> To house train. But she starting to chew the molding in my home.
> ...


Welcome to the group 

You may want to start you own tread to get more responses though.

I would break out the crate again or use an X-pen to keep her out if mischief. Bitter apple spray has thankfully always worked for mine and I watched them like a hawk or confined them. 

Freedom is an earned right


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Maizie started jumping in and out because of treats. I was convinced she couldn't but my DH showed me she could for a tasty treat!!! She hated the car until he let her put her head out the window while driving slow on country roads. Now she wouldn't miss a ride for anything. And to think...until she was 6 months she would get carsick almost every time. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Mom of Maizie said:


> Maizie started jumping in and out because of treats. I was convinced she couldn't but my DH showed me she could for a tasty treat!!! She hated the car until he let her put her head out the window while driving slow on country roads. Now she wouldn't miss a ride for anything. And to think...until she was 6 months she would get carsick almost every time


yup - very very important for them to be able to see out the window; not really necessary to have the window down. I used to only crack it open a little for Jack so he can enjoy the different smells out there. 

With all our furry family members we only allowed them to jump down on the lawn and not on concrete. Call me crazy but I think it is too hard on them.


----------

